# Machrihanish Gents Open Sat 12th May



## thecraw (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm going to enter this Open does anyone else fancy it? Â£20 entry fee.


Sending off my entry at the end of next week. PM or post on here. A muffin stop will be on the agenda in Tarbert. I'd imagine Valentino is now very interested.


:thup:


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 19, 2012)

You b**stard.....


----------



## Val (Apr 19, 2012)

Arrrggghh, can't make it. Nightmare.

Tell the muffin lady I said hello


----------



## fat-tiger (Apr 19, 2012)

you carnt beat a bit of muffin


----------



## Val (Apr 20, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			you carnt beat a bit of muffin
		
Click to expand...

Especially this one Dolly, plenty to munch I reckon


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 20, 2012)

I was think of playing in an open there but just too much on workwise in May, June and July to factor in the weeks it will take me to get there


----------



## thecraw (Apr 20, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I was think of playing in an open there but just too much on workwise in May, June and July to factor in the weeks it will take me to get there

Click to expand...


Its only ever excuses with you Patrick!


----------



## Dodger (Apr 21, 2012)

Funny you should mention it but I was toying with the idea of trying to get a car load for a day trip but it's a twat of a haul from here!!!

Just googled it and it's at least a 4 hour job which means a 6am start,a midday tee time if possible and a 10pm return!

Nowt on at Goswick though.....


----------



## Val (Apr 21, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Funny you should mention it but I was toying with the idea of trying to get a car load for a day trip but it's a twat of a haul from here!!!

Just googled it and it's at least a 4 hour job which means a 6am start,a midday tee time if possible and a 10pm return!

Nowt on at Goswick though.....
		
Click to expand...

Dodger, I'm 3 and half from Lanarkshire so you've got to be an hour more down your way.

It's an overnighter for you I reckon


----------



## Dodger (Apr 21, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Dodger, I'm 3 and half from Lanarkshire so you've got to be an hour more down your way.

It's an overnighter for you I reckon
		
Click to expand...

245 miles,4hrs 45 according to google so you can strike at least a half hour off that,I have just been reminded that I am away playing Irvine and Turnberry on the Thursday and Friday so it look unlikely!!


----------



## Val (Apr 21, 2012)

Dodger said:



			245 miles,4hrs 45 according to google so you can strike at least a half hour off that,I have just been reminded that I am away playing Irvine and Turnberry on the Thursday and Friday so it look unlikely!!
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm 155 and 3 and half hours. It's a murder road but well worth the trip. You should get yourself over for next years outing.


----------



## AMcC (Apr 21, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'm going to enter this Open does anyone else fancy it? Â£20 entry fee.


Sending off my entry at the end of next week. PM or post on here. A muffin stop will be on the agenda in Tarbert. I'd imagine Valentino is now very interested.


:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I did say I was going to go, but have to take Sophie to swim coaching that morning.  Sounds like another poor excuse though, will definitely be along to one of their opens during the summer.

A


----------



## AMcC (Apr 21, 2012)

Dodger said:



			245 miles,4hrs 45 according to google so you can strike at least a half hour off that,I have just been reminded that I am away playing Irvine and Turnberry on the Thursday and Friday so it look unlikely!!
		
Click to expand...

What times did you get for Bogside Allan ?


----------



## Val (Apr 21, 2012)

Craw, I do see they have a few opens through the summer and would be happy to take a trip or 2 then, maybe even an overnight with a round at the dunes on the Sunday


----------



## Dodger (Apr 21, 2012)

AMcC said:



			What times did you get for Bogside Allan ?
		
Click to expand...

Half three on the Thursday.Perfect.


----------



## AMcC (Apr 21, 2012)

Good, should be fairly quiet around then.  Course is in good nick just now, well except from the horses running around it this morning.  Some of the holes have a second yellow box / tee beside the blue tees and are behind the white medal tees.  This gives you a chance to play a slightly longer course, just keep an eye out for them. The ones which may have this second yellow box, are 2, 6, 12, 17 and 18.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 21, 2012)

Well things are gathering pace on twitter tonight and it looks like at least 4 will be heading to it.Long day ahead!!


----------



## Dodger (Apr 21, 2012)

In fact can you men recommend a cheapish hotel for 4 men to put their head down anywhere on the road to Mach?

Will be travelling from Turnberry and in fact we may be as well stopping in say Tarbert or even going all the way to Campbletown as we will be off the course by 1pm on the Friday.


----------



## Val (Apr 21, 2012)

If your going as far as Tarbet you'd be as well going the full way as its only 40 mile from Campbeltown.

We know a good cafe in tarbet  thecraw will keep you right 

Google and trip advisor for hotels buddy, although the Mach mob from 2010 stayed in Campbeltown so they might be able to help

 :thup:


----------



## Andy (Apr 21, 2012)

Dodger said:



			In fact can you men recommend a cheapish hotel for 4 men to put their head down anywhere on the road to Mach?

Will be travelling from Turnberry and in fact we may be as well stopping in say Tarbert or even going all the way to Campbletown as we will be off the course by 1pm on the Friday.
		
Click to expand...

West Bank Guest house in Campbelltown is ideal Dodger. Cheap and the breaky is awesome. I would enquire at the Dunes to the price of a cottage knowing how good they are.


----------



## Val (Apr 21, 2012)

Andy said:



			West Bank Guest house in Campbelltown is ideal Dodger. Cheap and the breaky is awesome. I would enquire at the Dunes to the price of a cottage knowing how good they are.
		
Click to expand...

It's a good shout Andy, even if it was Â£200 a night it's worth Â£50 a head I reckon.


----------



## Andy (Apr 21, 2012)

Valentino said:



			It's a good shout Andy, even if it was Â£200 a night it's worth Â£50 a head I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

Damn right, esp if Heather is serving behind the bar lol


----------



## Val (Apr 21, 2012)

Andy said:



			Damn right, esp if Heather is serving behind the bar lol
		
Click to expand...

Lol indeed, stick a stop in for a muffin and all your Christmases will ave come at once


----------



## Andy (Apr 21, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Lol indeed, stick a stop in for a muffin and all your Christmases will ave come at once
		
Click to expand...

Here we better give Kirsty a mention also lol


----------



## Dodger (Apr 21, 2012)

Think I would prefer Tarbert as Campbletown is a shithole.


----------



## Andy (Apr 21, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Think I would prefer Tarbert as Campbletown is a shithole.
		
Click to expand...

Better off up at the Dunes then, if your intending on some nightlife.


----------



## fat-tiger (Apr 21, 2012)

steady dont diss cambeltown me and colin junior had a great night, you boys must of been going in the wrong pubs the year before


----------



## thecraw (Apr 21, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Think I would prefer Tarbert as Campbletown is a shithole.
		
Click to expand...


Tarbert is a cracking place, its vibrant, fun and always has something on the go. One of my biggest regrets is not applying for the post that came up there last year. Beautiful town.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 23, 2012)

Entry forms in and still spaces available.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 25, 2012)

8 of us are booked in from 13.00pm......superb,looking forward to playing the masterpiece again!

Looking into the possibility of doing a bit of a tour to get there too.We are playing Irvine on the Thursday,Kintyre on the Friday morning then we are looking at breaking the drive by doing the boat option via Arran,cost will be Â£37 each  but will add a bit of sightseeing and dare I say it romance to the trip!

Still no idea where we are stopping Friday night tho!


----------



## Dodger (Apr 25, 2012)

However we do it,whether it's by a Rothesay,Portavadie ferry Odyssey or by road we are booked in for an overnight stop in beautiful Tarbert on the Friday night.Canny wait,thanks for the alert Crawford,many of the lads including myself are popping a semi at this impending trip.:thup:


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2012)

Dodger said:



			However we do it,whether it's by a Rothesay,Portavadie ferry Odyssey or by road we are booked in for an overnight stop in beautiful Tarbert on the Friday night.Canny wait,thanks for the alert Crawford,many of the lads including myself are popping a semi at this impending trip.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Dodger, I'm sure you'll have a ball


----------



## thecraw (Apr 25, 2012)

Myself, Scott1505 and my mate Davie are heading up on the day.

Coffees all round in Tarbert.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Myself, Scott1505 and my mate Davie are heading up on the day.

Coffees all round in Tarbert.
		
Click to expand...

What time tee off?


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Myself, Scott1505 and my mate Davie are heading up on the day.

Coffees all round in Tarbert.
		
Click to expand...

I might head to Tarbert just for coffee


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 25, 2012)

There is a little b&b at Tarbet that I would not reccomend. You could barely walk round the bed and the ensuite was a cupboard. It was on the higher ground up from the harbour. Ferry stopover.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 26, 2012)

Dodger said:



			What time tee off?
		
Click to expand...


1430


----------



## Dodger (May 12, 2012)

Just back from an epic trip playing come lovely golf courses with Machrahanish being one of them but sadly the place is in truly awful condition with the greens being possibly the worst set of greens I have had the displeasure to putt on in my 30 years of playing golf.......they are fu##ed,lost,gone and I can't see us going back for at least a couple of years as it'll take at least that for them to come back.

Shot 77-3-74 with a triple on 13 from 70 yards short of the green!! Tough conditions weather wise before you factor in the 2 putts of under 2 feet I missed that both went straight left off the holes/weeds in the greens.....happy enough with that,Dano had 79-8-71 and IM01 had a 74 gross after a hot 2 under front nine. A really enjoyable day and we even managed to catch up with James from Golf Monthly who was waiting to peg it up at the Dunes on a Golf Writers day!

Big thanks to Bogside84 for the bottle of Champers he kindly left at Bogside,a really nice touch,I owe you one and you have a super track with beautiful greens that were like snooker tables!

Will post a review of the 3 courses in my trip when I get time along with a few photo's.


----------



## bigslice (May 12, 2012)

friendly bunch us Ayrshire boys


----------



## thecraw (May 12, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Just back from an epic trip playing come lovely golf courses with Machrahanish being one of them but sadly the place is in truly awful condition with the greens being possibly the worst set of greens I have had the displeasure to putt on in my 30 years of playing golf.......they are fu##ed,lost,gone and I can't see us going back for at least a couple of years as it'll take at least that for them to come back.

Shot 77-3-74 with a triple on 13 from 70 yards short of the green!! Tough conditions weather wise before you factor in the 2 putts of under 2 feet I missed that both went straight left off the holes/weeds in the greens.....happy enough with that,Dano had 79-8-71 and IM01 had a 74 gross after a hot 2 under front nine. A really enjoyable day and we even managed to catch up with James from Golf Monthly who was waiting to peg it up at the Dunes on a Golf Writers day!

Big thanks to Bogside84 for the bottle of Champers he kindly left at Bogside,a really nice touch,I owe you one and you have a super track with beautiful greens that were like snooker tables!

Will post a review of the 3 courses in my trip when I get time along with a few photo's.
		
Click to expand...


The greens are pretty poor still, hardly the worst that I've ever putted on. They will continue to over seed them for the duration of the season and once the growth comes back, fingers crossed they will start to recover. The course took an absolute battering in the storms over the winter, coupled with a greenkeeper error and a disease they nearly lost the greens which is clear to see.

The greens have got better since I was there in April but there is a hell of a long way to go.

13, I also hate that hole Allan, I just cant get it all the way onto the green with that stupid wee hump at the front of the green. My usual bogey on 13 for me. 

That said I did manage to beat you with a poor 78 - 6 for a nett 72. I hope they work out an away SS. I sadly hit the bogey trail finishing bogey, bogey, bogey, bogey, bogey, par. The back 9 at Machrihanish is no push over, especially into a stiff breeze.


----------



## Dodger (May 12, 2012)

thecraw said:



			The greens are pretty poor still, hardly the worst that I've ever putted on. They will continue to over seed them for the duration of the season and once the growth comes back, fingers crossed they will start to recover. The course took an absolute battering in the storms over the winter, coupled with a greenkeeper error and a disease they nearly lost the greens which is clear to see.

The greens have got better since I was there in April but there is a hell of a long way to go.

13, I also hate that hole Allan, I just cant get it all the way onto the green with that stupid wee hump at the front of the green. My usual bogey on 13 for me. 

That said I did manage to beat you with a poor 78 - 6 for a nett 72. I hope they work out an away SS. I sadly hit the bogey trail finishing bogey, bogey, bogey, bogey, bogey, par. The back 9 at Machrihanish is no push over, especially into a stiff breeze.
		
Click to expand...

I must be lucky then because they are definitely the worst I have putted on,we lost our at Goswick maybe 17 years back when they put salt water onto the greens and they were dire but in no way as bad as these,they are horrific and I have to say I am surprised the Greenkeeper has survived it as, lets not beat about the bush,the blame lies with him,storms do not do that to greens.......the storm haven't helped things but it's a Greenkeeping error that has led to the dreadful state.I also have to say that the fairways were dreadfully tatty with a huge amount of divots,seeded granted, hunders of daisies on the fairways and some horrible teeing areas.It was just hugely scruffy in comparison to my last visit.

Despite that I loved it and all the guys did too with the newbies loving the course if not the condition.

Met up with the Director of Golf at the Dunes who's a guy we used to play with as youngsters and he was telling me of the Â£85 deal they have at the Dunes,we will be back in a flash but if we do go it'll just be the Dunes or maybe Dunaverty not Machrahanish we will play as well.....was well worth the Â£20 but would shudder at paying anymore than Â£30 to play it in that condition.

Hope they come back fast but in my experience it'll be a long time,it took us a good 5 years.


----------



## thecraw (May 13, 2012)

There was two newly renewed tee areas at 6 and 14, hardly scruffy. You can't complain about seeded divots that have been sanded. As I said and you already know fine well, there has been no growth yet due to the Easterly winds and lack of heat.

I must have missed these "hundreds of daisies" as I had no issues with the fairways and only took two preferred lies even although they were still in operation.

I do agree 100% that the greenkeeper is a lucky boy. I'm back in August and September, I'll let you know if they have improved at all.


----------



## Dodger (May 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			There was two newly renewed tee areas at 6 and 14, hardly scruffy. You can't complain about seeded divots that have been sanded. As I said and you already know fine well, there has been no growth yet due to the Easterly winds and lack of heat.

I must have missed these "hundreds of daisies" as I had no issues with the fairways and only took two preferred lies even although they were still in operation.

I do agree 100% that the greenkeeper is a lucky boy. I'm back in August and September, I'll let you know if they have improved at all.
		
Click to expand...

I am afraid you must have been going around with a pair of Machrahanish tinted specs on Craw.

The Professional opinion was that he has ballsed up big time and sadly it'll be a while before it's back to it's former standards.

The 2 new teeing areas were because the proper tee at 6 was goosed and the 14th was previously goosed too.there were other teeing areas that we were not hitting off that were buggered and there were countless fairways covered in daisies.

I know you love the place but you really cannot defend the indefensible.Great track that has been mauled into a condition of a tuppence Muni.


----------



## Screwback (May 13, 2012)

Having taking part in the open yesterday, firstly i loved the course layout even more than i did the first, its stupendous a true challenge but the condition of the course is not. i know they have had a hard winter and all but to be fair the course over the fence has either mabaged the conditions better or not had the same winter. I looked at the first green and felt heartbroken for those conderned with club as it is a truely remarkable club with a great course.

I fear it will be 3-5 years before that comes back to top condition.


----------



## thecraw (May 13, 2012)

Screwback said:



			Having taking part in the open yesterday, firstly i loved the course layout even more than i did the first, its stupendous a true challenge but the condition of the course is not. i know they have had a hard winter and all but to be fair the course over the fence has either mabaged the conditions better or not had the same winter. I looked at the first green and felt heartbroken for those conderned with club as it is a truely remarkable club with a great course.

I fear it will be 3-5 years before that comes back to top condition.
		
Click to expand...

Did you play the Dunes?

The Dunes took a battering as much as Machrihanish. The difference is the Dunes had the luxury of closing the course for the whole of February while they did remedial work while having no traffic to contend with. The Dunes managed to re-lay at least six greens with no traffic to worry about, no members to please or to moan at them. They have the luxury of being able to employ a further three greens staff to help out. 

The Dunes is a money rich organisation. Machrihanish is a members club. Machrihanish has suffered big style. The greens are in a mess but having played on them last month I can see that they are getting there, slowly but surely they are hopefully improving. Over seeding is now the plan for the whole of the summer, hopefully it works if we ever get enough heat for some growth. 

To berate the tees and fairways is just childish. There was nothing wrong with them, two tees were re-laid due to wear and tear not greenkeeper error. 

As I say fingers crossed they get the greens back to some sort of playable condition, although to be fair I only had one three jab which was down to me shoving a putt left.


----------



## Dodger (May 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Did you play the Dunes?

The Dunes took a battering as much as Machrihanish. The difference is the Dunes had the luxury of closing the course for the whole of February while they did remedial work while having no traffic to contend with. The Dunes managed to re-lay at least six greens with no traffic to worry about, no members to please or to moan at them. They have the luxury of being able to employ a further three greens staff to help out. 

The Dunes is a money rich organisation. Machrihanish is a members club. Machrihanish has suffered big style. The greens are in a mess but having played on them last month I can see that they are getting there, slowly but surely they are hopefully improving. Over seeding is now the plan for the whole of the summer, hopefully it works if we ever get enough heat for some growth. 

To berate the tees and fairways is just childish. There was nothing wrong with them, two tees were re-laid due to wear and tear not greenkeeper error. 

As I say fingers crossed they get the greens back to some sort of playable condition, although to be fair I only had one three jab which was down to me shoving a putt left.
		
Click to expand...

It isn't childish Crawford,it's hard fact.

Your voice is the one beacon of positiveness among dozens this weekend.Rose tinted pal,the course is a mess.We all hope it can be rectified but that's what we all have.....hope.


----------



## thecraw (May 13, 2012)

Dodger said:



			It isn't childish Crawford,it's hard fact.

Your voice is the one beacon of positiveness among dozens this weekend.Rose tinted pal,the course is a mess.We all hope it can be rectified but that's what we all have.....hope.
		
Click to expand...

:blah::blah:


Dozens, the Goswick mafia? 

Only downside was that the greens were not up to scratch. Point one onto your handicap was the deciding factor?


----------



## Dodger (May 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			:blah::blah:


Dozens, the Goswick mafia? 

Only downside was that the greens were not up to scratch. Point one onto your handicap was the deciding factor?
		
Click to expand...

Errrr,no,members,and visitors alike Crawford and I think I was at least buffer and I hit the ball great thanks.

No offence mate but you are talking out your arris....it is in a mess at the moment no matter what ever way you try an sex it up.


 Exhibit A - Knackered green







Exhibit B - Knackered tee.







Exhibit C - Daisies!


----------



## Dodger (May 13, 2012)

On a plus point I have sun burn today!!

Nose like a raving alkie.:cheers:


----------



## thecraw (May 13, 2012)

Dodger said:



			On a plus point I have sun burn today!!

Nose like a raving alkie.:cheers:
		
Click to expand...


Factor 50 in my golf bag stopped that. Burt peeling ears in March has had me well prepared ever since.

Anyway exhibit A. That is the fringe of the green not the green, its not even the fringe its the banking.

Exhibit B. That's the disused ladies tee on the 8th. Not a concern for the gents.

Exhibit C. Not something I picked up on but its meadow grass on the machair, its just fertile land. 


In my opinion your nit picking, again my opinion the tees and fairways were fine. No problems at all. The greens are poor however maybe I am not as critical as you are as I knew what to expect having played it last month and I can see improvement. Albeit very gradual improvement. The greens as you saw have been over seeded and hopefully with a bit of growth they will improve. 

SSS was sitting at 72 when I left Dodger however I don't think that was the away SSS so I hope it may have gone to 73 with a bit of Donald Duck.


----------



## Dodger (May 13, 2012)

A = It WAS part of the green,not now but was,never mind the roped bit,the rest of the green was utterly horiffic.

B = There were other tees that we didn't play off,yellows and ladies,that were in an awful clip,just because we were not on them doesn't mean they are not part of the course and therefore a concern to me or more importantly the club.

C = Bollox - There were daisies everywhere,not just on the fairways but also in semi rough,making it tough sometimes to spot a ball.

I dread to think what they were like in March if they have improved.I know Dunes is slightly different but we walked a bit of the course and it was like night and day in the way it was presented.......beautiful,with the greens looking very nice indeed.

72 gets me buffer so happy with that especially as on normal greens I would have shot 72 nett not 74,the 2 tiddlers I missed were just a farce,shanking off those bloody horrible holes/weeds that are all over the greens.

You are more optimistic than me,I have been through it and as I said it was fully 5 years before we recovered and we still have scarring from it yet.

Really hope it recovers within a year but would seriously doubt it.Regardless of the poor nick you cannot fail to enjoy the rawness of the golf course.

Let me know if things are looking up.Would love to head back tail end of the year though I will have to take your take with a pinch of salt.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 13, 2012)

Guys having read this thread can we not say this great course is in bad shape rather than nit picking, it is what it is , we played The Duke's last week and there greens were shocking , the courses need some heat to get growth.

Its a fantastic course pity it aint in great shape just now.


----------



## thecraw (May 13, 2012)

Cut for me yesterday SSS went to 73!

Get it round you Allan!


:ears:


----------



## Dodger (May 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Cut for me yesterday SSS went to 73!

Get it round you Allan!


:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I won a tea cosy in the raffle.....GIRFUY!!:whoo:


----------



## Val (May 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Cut for me yesterday SSS went to 73!

Get it round you Allan!


:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, played Drumpellier open today managed to card a 10 today but stableford adjustment should get me a hold as it did yesterday with a 9, frustrating doesn't begin to explain.

Tough winds in deepest Lanarkshire today


----------



## thecraw (May 13, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I won a tea cosy in the raffle.....GIRFUY!!:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Swap you for a used Callaway Hex Black.


----------



## Dodger (May 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Swap you for a used Callaway Hex Black.
		
Click to expand...

2 dozen would be a fair swap.


----------



## FudgeNudger (May 14, 2012)

Well after reading all the posts on here i just want to say a couple of things! I dont think i have ever been so keen and excited about playing a course as much as i have been for the last couple of weeks. I was told by many people how much i was going to enjoy playing here. We arrived and instantly walked over to the 1st tee, to say i got an instant movement in my trousers was an understatement, looking at what lay ahead. I teed off and nailed it just left of the 150 marker, walked up the fairway to my ball and pulled out my 58deg wedge and played my pitch to the front of the green. Still hyper about what lay ahead i walked up to the green, pulled out my putter and just then my mate playing in front of me told me to shut my eyes. I wondered what he meant but i soon realised!! I looked at the green and the movement in my trousers soon turned into a case of brewers droop!!!! I could of cried at the sight of the greens and the fact that we had come so far to play. 
Can i just say that the layout of the course was fantastic but the greens, tees and the daisy covered fairways are without doubt the worst i have ever played on in my 30 odd years of golf.
Will i be returning within the next 30 years..........................doubt it!!!!!
I cant believe some people thought it was ok when infact it was a complete mess!!
Lets hope they get it sorted soon as its such a shame that a course with such a good reputation is basically fooked!!!!


----------



## thecraw (May 14, 2012)

FudgeNudger said:



			Well after reading all the posts on here i just want to say a couple of things! I dont think i have ever been so keen and excited about playing a course as much as i have been for the last couple of weeks. I was told by many people how much i was going to enjoy playing here. We arrived and instantly walked over to the 1st tee, to say i got an instant movement in my trousers was an understatement, looking at what lay ahead. I teed off and nailed it just left of the 150 marker, walked up the fairway to my ball and pulled out my 58deg wedge and played my pitch to the front of the green. Still hyper about what lay ahead i walked up to the green, pulled out my putter and just then my mate playing in front of me told me to shut my eyes. I wondered what he meant but i soon realised!! I looked at the green and the movement in my trousers soon turned into a case of brewers droop!!!! I could of cried at the sight of the greens and the fact that we had come so far to play. 
Can i just say that the layout of the course was fantastic but the greens, tees and the daisy covered fairways are without doubt the worst i have ever played on in my 30 odd years of golf.
Will i be returning within the next 30 years..........................doubt it!!!!!
I cant believe some people thought it was ok when infact it was a complete mess!!
Lets hope they get it sorted soon as its such a shame that a course with such a good reputation is basically fooked!!!!
		
Click to expand...


mmmmmm


----------

